# Suche Software für Sirotec RCM



## -Andreas- (25 März 2009)

Hallo.

Suche für Sirotec RCM folgende Software:

*rob.exe

FAC.exe


*wer kann helfen?


----------



## eloboys (25 März 2009)

*Das ist ja schon lange her...*

Hallo,

das ist ja schon lange her. Also mit dem Programm rob.exe (robrek) haben wir immer Programmen vom PC zur Steuerung übertragen. Ist es das was du meinst? Das Programm fac.exe kenne ich nicht, was soll das machen?

Gruß eloboys


----------



## -Andreas- (25 März 2009)

*...*

Fac macht dasselbe wie rob. Aber nirgendwo findet man die Software...

Das is auch ne Uraltanlage (mit altersbedingten Datenverlust...)


----------



## eloboys (25 März 2009)

*Sirotec Software*

Hallo,

also die Rob.exe und ein paar andere exe Dateien könnte ich dir geben. Am besten du schickst mir zwecks E-Mail Adresse eine PN.

Gruß eloboys


----------



## -Andreas- (31 März 2009)

*Bedienungsanleitung für SIROTEC RCM PHG*

Suche Bedienungsanleitung für dieses Bediengerät. Am besten als pdf o.ä.

*SIROTEC RCM-PHG* von 1991.


----------



## eloboys (31 März 2009)

Sorry,

da kann ich dieses Mal leider nicht weiterhelfen. Wir hatten damals ein ganz anderes Gerät im Einsatz. Weiß jetzt nicht mehr den genauen Typ, es war jedenfalls fest im Pult eingebaut. Gibt es denn bei Siemens keine Doku mehr dafür?

Gruß eloboys


----------



## -Andreas- (31 März 2009)

*RCM-PHG (siehe Bild)*



eloboys schrieb:


> ... Gibt es denn bei Siemens keine Doku mehr dafür?



Leider nein. Das Ding ist zu alt. Bj 1991... 

*An alle:* Hat jemend damit schon hantiert...??


----------



## Markus (31 März 2009)

wenn du mich fragst ist das ein bediengerät für einen kuka-roboter.
kuka hatte bis 96 (??) die KRC32 Steuerung, die war von Siemens.

also die Alten KRC32 von KUKA/SIEMENS hatten genau diese Dinger.

ich habe die software um daten in die Robotersteuerung zu übertragen und zu lesen, aber für das panel habe ich nichts.

vielleicht hat kuka was?

für was ist das ding? ggf. wurde die steuerung für engenkonstruktionen wie paletierer oder portale verwendet?


----------



## -Andreas- (31 März 2009)

*re:*

Da steht ein Portal von ABB (3Achs) dahinter. Das Ding sieht so aus wie im Beitrag von 9:52 (Bildanhang).


----------



## Markus (31 März 2009)

dann hat abb die wohl damlas die selbe robotersteuerung eingesetzt wie kuka...

ich würde mal bei dem roboterhersteller nachfragen.
also kuka hat noch alles was es für die alten dinger braucht - software.

oder roboterforum.de


----------



## -Andreas- (22 April 2009)

*Archäologenglück...*

...was ich gefunden hab...

http://support.automation.siemens.c...ib.csFetch&nodeid=22277492&forcedownload=true

-Andreas-


----------



## JKXella (29 September 2015)

Hallo,

haben Sie zufällig noch dieses Programm?

MfG

JK


----------



## Dobrevjetser (4 Oktober 2020)

Ich suche auch fac.exe fur ein Sirotec. Hat jemandem  zufällig noch dieses Programm?

Marc


----------

